# Verdreifachter Ping bei verdoppelter Leitungsgeschwindigkeit



## robbe (2. Juni 2010)

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir erklären, wie das sein kann.

ich bin vor ner Woche zu meiner Freundin gezogen.
In meiner alten Wohnung hatte ich ne 3000er Kabelleitung von Primacom, hatte da auf meinem Lieblings CSS-Server nen Ping von 30-40.
Hier habe ich jetzt eine 6000er Leitung von Alice und nen Ping von 90-100.
Auch beim Anpingen von Websites fällt der Ping um einiges höher aus, als früher.
Speedtests zeigen allerdings optimale Ergebnisse, die 6000 KBit/s liegen immer voll an, bloß der Ping ist halt ungewöhnlich hoch.

Jetzt würd ich zu gern wissen wo das Problem liegt.
Verbindung zum Router erfolgt über Kabel, an schwachem W-lan kanns also nicht liegen.
Und ich bin auch nicht nach Australien oder Honolulu gezogen, sondern wohn grad mal 8km von meienr alten Wohnung entfernt.


----------



## Painkiller (2. Juni 2010)

Mhm... Hat der Router die neueste Firmware drauf?


----------



## robbe (2. Juni 2010)

Ja, ist die aktuellste. Und der Router ist aktueller als mein alter.
Kann mir irgendwie kaum vorstellen das sowas am Router liegt.


----------



## HeNrY (2. Juni 2010)

Steck dich mal direkt an das DSL-Modem und teste dann mal.


----------



## xaven (2. Juni 2010)

Ping hat nichts mit Bandbreite zu tun. Erkundige dich mal, ob Alice _Fastpath_ hat. Es gibt Provider, die für Fastpath Zusatzgebühren erheben.


----------



## Painkiller (2. Juni 2010)

Wieviel PC´s hängen denn an der Leitung?


----------



## robbe (2. Juni 2010)

Es hängt die meiste Zeit nur meiner dran, und wenn mal nen anderer dran ist, dann nur zum Surfen.

Wurde Fastpath nicht mal abgeschafft?
Selbst ohne Fastpath dürfte der Ping doch nicht so hoch sein. ich hatte ganz früher mit meiner 1000er Leitung ohne FP nen 60er Ping.




HeNrY schrieb:


> Steck dich mal direkt an das DSL-Modem und teste  dann mal.


Der Router hat nen integriertes Modem, das wird also nichts.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Juni 2010)

Der Ping hat wie gesagt nur wenig damit zu tun, wie schnell die Leitung ist. Stell Dir das vor wie ein Stadion: die Anzahl der Eingänge ist die Bandbreite = Geschwindigkeit, wieviele Leute da gleichzeitig reinkönnen. Der Ping ist aber die Dauer, die es braucht, bis der Security-Typ eine Gruppe von Leuten=Datenpaket durchlässt, der checkt die ja kurz. 

Du kannst zB auch mit nem 56k modem nen Ping von nur 50 haben


----------



## grubsnek (3. Juni 2010)

Ich habe schon seit Jahren Kabelinternet und ich habe damit die Erfahrung gemacht, dass der Ping deutlich besser ist als bei normalen DSL aber mit Fastpath nur regional begrenzt mithalten kann. (<20ms)


----------



## robbe (3. Juni 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Der Ping hat wie gesagt nur wenig damit zu tun, wie schnell die Leitung ist. Stell Dir das vor wie ein Stadion: die Anzahl der Eingänge ist die Bandbreite = Geschwindigkeit, wieviele Leute da gleichzeitig reinkönnen. Der Ping ist aber die Dauer, die es braucht, bis der Security-Typ eine Gruppe von Leuten=Datenpaket durchlässt, der checkt die ja kurz.
> 
> Du kannst zB auch mit nem 56k modem nen Ping von nur 50 haben



Also das der letzte Satz so stimmt, vorallem im Bezug auf Spiele, bezweifle ich mal stark.
Ich persönlich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, je schneller die Leitung desto besser der Ping.
Von daher bin ich mir ziemlich sicher das der Ping auch mit von der Leitungsgeschwindigkeit abhängig ist.
Bloß daran kanns bei mir nicht liegen, 6000KBits sollten ausreichen, also muss das Problem woanders liegen.


----------



## rebel4life (3. Juni 2010)

Ab ner bestimmten Übertragungsrate spielt es keine Rolle mehr, ob ich jetzt die 10fache oder 100fache Übertragungsrate hab, hier zählen dann Dinge wie Leitungslänge, Paketverluste, Störsignale usw.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Juni 2010)

robbe schrieb:


> Also das der letzte Satz so stimmt, vorallem im Bezug auf Spiele, bezweifle ich mal stark.


 klar stimmt das, man hat auch früher mit 56k ja schon counterstrke usw. gespielt - das würde mit ping 500 ja gar nicht gehen...  

bei modernen Spielen reicht 56k halt oft nicht mehr für die datenMENGE, die gesendet und empfangen werden muss, aber rein vom Ping her würde es reichen.

ob es jetzt wirklich 50 oder doch "nur" 150 bei ner guten Leitung waren, weiß ich nicht mehr genau - aber ich wollte halt ausdrücken, dass der Ping nicht nur von der Bandbreite abhängt. Sonst müßte man mit 56k ja mind. 8000 oder so was haben...


----------



## Kaktus (3. Juni 2010)

@robbe
HErbboy hat völlig recht, der Ping hat rein gar nichts mit der Übtragungsrate zu tun. Und ein 56k Modem kann durchaus einen Ping von  50 oder weniger haben. ISDN hatte extrem gute Ping Werte gehabt. Ich würde bei Alice anrufen und mal fragen. Auch würde ich den Router mal ein Softwareupdate verpassen. Und wenn du pech hast, seid ihr einfach zu weit weg vom nächsten Einwahlknoten. Ich habe Glück und bei BF2142 Pingzeiten von 20-30 obwohl wir mit zwei Rechnern gleichzeitig BF2142 spielen.


----------



## grubsnek (3. Juni 2010)

Kaktus schrieb:


> HErbboy hat völlig recht, der Ping hat rein gar nichts mit dem Ping zu tun.



So ist das also


----------



## robbe (3. Juni 2010)

Also als ich damals mit meinem 56k Modem Cs 1.x gespielt hab, hatte ich meistens nen 300er Ping und wurde aufgrund dessen meistens auch recht schnell gekickt.

Aber zurück zum Problem. 
Alice kann sich das auch nicht erklären, hatte irgendwie das Gefühl die wissen garnicht was nen Ping ist.


----------



## Kaktus (3. Juni 2010)

grubsnek schrieb:


> So ist das also



  Ok, habs korrigiert. 

@robbe
Wenn du nen doofi von der Hotline dran hattest, kein Wunder. Ich würde dort mal nach fragen ob die dich gleich zu einem Techniker durch stellen können.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Juni 2010)

robbe schrieb:


> Also als ich damals mit meinem 56k Modem Cs 1.x gespielt hab, hatte ich meistens nen 300er Ping und wurde aufgrund dessen meistens auch recht schnell gekickt.
> 
> Aber zurück zum Problem.
> Alice kann sich das auch nicht erklären, hatte irgendwie das Gefühl die wissen garnicht was nen Ping ist.


 

Hast Du denn überhaupt die vollen 6k? Ich kenn mich nicht soo gut aus, aber finde mal raus, wie Du Deine Dämpfungswerte usw. testen kannst - ein paar Experten hier können daraufhin dann mehr dazu sagen. Wenn Du halt rel. weit vom nächsten DSL-Punkt weg bist, hast Du keinen guten Ping.

ach so, und mal ganz "blöd" gefragt: wenn man nicht explizit echtes Festnetz besteltl, bekommt man ja Festnatz rein technisch als IP-Telefonier - telefone kommen dann an den Router. Wenn dann grad einer telefoniert, dann köntne das auch DSL belasten, auch dann kann der Ping gf. hochgehen - wenn man zB downloads macht, ist das ja definitiv so, und das hat nichts damit zu tun, dass man vlt. deswegen nur weniger Bandbreite hat. 


ps: ich hab ja nicht gesagt, dass man mit 56k nen guten Ping haben MUSS, nur das es möglich ist, es also nicht einfach nur per Bandbreite zu Erklären ist


----------



## OpamitKruecke (3. Juni 2010)

WLAN nutzt du aber nicht oder?
Bzw. es ist ausgeschalten oder?


----------



## robbe (3. Juni 2010)

W-lan nutz ich nicht und ja, die 6Mbit liegen fast immer voll an, manchmal sogar etwas mehr.

Also das Telefon is nen richtiges Festnetztelefon, daran dürftes also auch nich liegen. Außerdem wärs mir aufgefallen, wenn der Ping nur hochgeht, während jemand telefoniert.


----------



## K3n$! (5. Juni 2010)

Bei Alice ist allgemein das Routing schlecht, hatte früher auch zu meinem DE-Gameserver einen 20er Ping mit FP (btw. das nennt sich bei Alice PingExpress und müsste so 1,90€ pro Monat kosten) und ins Ausland um 40ms mindestens höher, selbst mein Kumpel hatte da mit seiner 2000er Arcor Leitung einen deutlich niedrigeren Ping.

Ich würde dir vorschlagen, du setzt hier mal ein Tracert zu heise.de rein und da kann man meistens schon erkennen, warum dein Ping so hoch ist. 

--> Start --> Ausführen --> cmd --> tracert heise online - IT-News, c't, iX, Technology Review, Telepolis 

Das dann hier mal hineinkopieren.

Und der Ping hat wirklich nichts mit der Bandbreite zu tun, sobald man einen ausreichenden Upload hat. Ich hatte bei Alice ne 5k Leitung und einen Ping zu Alice von 15ms.

Jetzt hab ich die 10fache Leitung von der T-Com und mein Ping ist zu t-online minimum 26ms.


----------



## robbe (5. Juni 2010)

1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.0.1
  2    50 ms    44 ms    41 ms  lo1.br10.lej.de.hansenet.net [213.191.64.61]
  3    40 ms    40 ms    40 ms  ae0-101.cr01.lej.de.hansenet.net [62.109.108.189]
  4    55 ms    55 ms    55 ms  so-1-3-2-0.cr01.fra.de.hansenet.net [213.191.87.234]
  5    55 ms    55 ms    55 ms  ae0-0.pr03.decix.de.hansenet.net [213.191.66.138]
  6    56 ms    56 ms    56 ms  te3-1.c101.f.de.plusline.net [80.81.192.132]
  7    57 ms    55 ms    55 ms  heise2.f.de.plusline.net [82.98.98.106]
  8    56 ms    56 ms    56 ms  redirector.heise.de [193.99.144.80]


----------



## K3n$! (6. Juni 2010)

Also man sieht schon ganz klar, dass du bis zu deinem Verteilerkasten eine recht hohe Latenz hast.
Dies kannst du durch die Option "PingExpress" verbessern. Ich denke, dein Ping würde so auf 25ms runterfallen, versprechen kann man allerdings nichts.

In der Regel ist die Option kurze Zeit später aktiviert.


----------

